# Das Leid der Heiler



## Cerubin (6. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da skille ich mich auf heilung,mach nen runenpriester (gruppenheal) und habe hier das gleiche problem im bg wie in wow.

es kümmert sich kein schwein um die sicherheit des heilers.
da steht man in einem pulk der eigenen fraktion und wird angegriffen....es interessiert KEINEN !!!!!!!!

kommt wegen meiner ständigen friedhofbesuchen keine heilung wird rumgemosert.

oft bin ich der einzige heiler im ganzen bg,umso wertvoller sollte man doch sein.
ich habe den hals voll ständig diesen egoismuss weiter mitzumachen.

kann man denn nicht ab und zu nen auge auf den heiler haben,den man ja unschwer erkennen kann.

es können doch nicht nur idioten im bg sein,ein wenig planung und das ganze funzt...so wie im leben.

der runenpriester gut gepielt ,hat so viel heilungsmöglichkeiten,lasst mir doch etwas spass an diesem char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2008)

Ist halt in jedem MMO so und kann man halt nicht ändern ...


----------



## Cerubin (6. Oktober 2008)

ok,dann wäre es ja schwachsinn nen heiler zu spielen,wenn du recht hast .


----------



## Lennox2k (6. Oktober 2008)

Thema wurde schön öfters "durchgekaut". 

Man kann solches Verhalten eben nicht von den Spielern erzwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (6. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung was du hast ich Spiele selbst einen und ich Sterbe so gut wie nie in einem BG is klar wenn du direkt in die gegner reinrennst Stirbste^^


----------



## Derigon (6. Oktober 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du hast ich Spiele selbst einen und ich Sterbe so gut wie nie in einem BG is klar wenn du direkt in die gegner reinrennst Stirbste^^



mir ist es auch schon öfter passiert, dass ein Hexenkrieger durch Tanks, Nah- und Fernkämpfer auf mich zu gerannt ist, mich 1-2 min verfolgt bis mir mal geholfen wird und ich noch angeschissen werde warum ich nicht heile.


----------



## Thunderphönix (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich zock im moment nen schami,und mach meistens szenario mit der gilde,und wenn ich so nen aoe damage mach,bekommt meine ganze gruppe heal,und bei mir kommt dann sehr wohl nen tank angerannt der mir hilft,und werd sofort von den anderen heilern gehealt,denn sonst macht es ja 0 sinn wenn ich da einfach ma so eben in die gegnerische gruppe versuch zu bomben,was eigentlich reiner selbstmord ist.
also von der unterstützung her ingame bin ich doch sehr überrascht,denn diese hatte man in WoW kaum bzw selten.


----------



## Grumknoz (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß auch nicht.
Am Ende eines BGs hab ich (Schamane, voll auf Heilen und Weisheit geskillt / Ausgerüstet) so gut wie immer 0 bis vieleicht maximal 2 tode und bin selten schlechter als platz 2, meist platz 1, bei geheiltem Schaden.

Über Unterstützung bei einem Angriff auf mich kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren.
Sicher, es kommt mal vor das keiner hilft.
Aber das ist wirklich selten.

Vieleicht liegts auch an meiner Spielweise.
Ich bin so gut es geht HINTER den eigenen Truppen und versuche in Bewegung zu bleiben.
Wenn jemand so dumm ist und allein mitten in eine Horde Feinde rennt wird er einfach nicht von mir geheilt.
Lieber lass ich den dann sterben und rette einen Haufen anderer Leute...
Und wenns zu heiß wird nehm ich auch mal die Beine in die Hand und renn weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Similion (6. Oktober 2008)

echt amüsant das sich jeder wegen irgendeinem kleinen problem hier im forum ausheulen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordnicon (6. Oktober 2008)

wurde auch oft als heiler niedergemacht ,wurde mir auch über bin nun auch heiljäger umgestiegen (sachattenkrieger)


----------



## Ollivan (6. Oktober 2008)

ahoi...danke dafür, dass du mir aus der Seele sprichst.

Abhilfe: Mit Leuten die du kennst und im TS bist in der Gruppe spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (6. Oktober 2008)

Spiele auch einen Runenpriester.
Mir macht das Heilen sehr viel Spaß aber manchmal frägt man sich wirklich wofür die Tanks Sachen wie wegschubsen etc. haben ..

Bin gerade aber dabei mit der Gilde oder neu gewonnen Freunden, die zufällig Eisenbrecher sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die Szenarios zu rocken. macht meiner Meinung nach doch mehr Spaß aber empfinde es nicht sooo störend jetzt (bei mir höchstens) 4mal in einem Szenario getötet zu werden...

Let's Rock (and Heal)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (6. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Heiler auch mal heilen würden würde alles etwas anders aussehen!
Ich selber spiele einen Auserkorenen und erlebe oft genug das ich ohne eine Heilung zu sehen neben einem unserer Heiler umfalle weil dieser lieber dmg macht


----------



## !Jo (6. Oktober 2008)

Passiert in random groups nun mal... ohne Ventrilo/TS ist gutes Zusammenspiel eher Zufall.


----------



## Lord Finster (6. Oktober 2008)

Jaaa, das is ja sooooo ....

Vergeßt nicht, SCs sind zufällige Gruppen, die auf die ingame-Kommunikation oder Intuition angewiesen sind.

Ersteres wurde ja schon häufig genug diskutiert, kannse knicken derzeit.
Was die Intuition angeht, naja, is so ne Sache, selbst erfahrene Spieler können einen Heiler-Aggro schon mal übersehen.

Außerdem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß, je nach Zeitplan, in deinem SC und deiner Gruppe mindesten 50% Vollnoobs oder Solo-Autisten landen. Gilt für alle Sparten. In den letzten 10 SCs hat meine Fraktion zusammen meist nicht mehr als 20k Heal gemacht (T2). Normal dürfte da ruhig ne 1 vorstehen.
Es kommt aber auch vor, daß die Vollnoobs auf der anderen Seite spielen. Den Murkain-Tempel mit 500:0 abzuschließen ist schon ein deutliches Zeichen. Spaßig wird's ja erst, wenn man mal das Glück hat, ausgeglichene Kräfte zu haben. Dann gewinnt/verliert man 485:500 - sowas is dann ein gelungener Abend, egal auf welcher Seite man dann gelandet ist.

Was eure Probs mit den Hexenjägern angeht: Tja, wir können uns tarnen und an den Spielern vorbei in die hinteren Reihen schleichen. Die meisten Tanks achten nicht darauf, was HINTER ihnen abläuft. Komm ich aber in ein SC, wo ich auf Destro-Seite viele gleiche Gildennamen sehe, klappt das idR nie, kaum ist man am Heiler dran, klebt einem schon ne Hexenkriegerin und ein Chosen am Arsch. Naja, wenigstens zieht man so kurzfristig die Heals und zwei Melees von der Front ab.

Such dir 'ne Gilde und geh als Gruppe von 3-5 Mann ins SC. Mit etwas Glück trifft man noch eine andere solche Gruppe auf der eigenen Seite, dann hat der Gegner wenig zu lachen.

Insgesamt dominieren aber in den SC die Vollnoobs derzeit, mein Eindruck.


----------



## Fonia (6. Oktober 2008)

Tja...Random gruppen halt =) spiel einfach so oft wie möglich mit deiner gilde zusammen dann passt das schon


----------



## sTereoType (6. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Wenn die Heiler auch mal heilen würden würde alles etwas anders aussehen!
> Ich selber spiele einen Auserkorenen und erlebe oft genug das ich ohne eine Heilung zu sehen neben einem unserer Heiler umfalle weil dieser lieber dmg macht


naja. man kann aber nich immer heilen, z.b. wenn an einem jemand dran klebt so das man keinen größeren sprcuh raushauen kann.
gestern in nordwacht hat ständig ein chosen rumgebrüllt er brauch heal bei so und so. ein blick ind die mannschaftsaufstellung hätte ihm gesagt das ich mit meinen gobbo der einzigste heiler überhaupt auf unserer seite war. aber ich war ja nicht so und hab mich auf den ruf hin zur festung (vom leuchtturm aus) hinbewegt. das dauert natürlich etwas udn als ichd a war konnt ihr grade noch nen hot casten bevor der letzte von unserem pulk dort auch im dreck lag. daraufhin wollte man mir doch glatt erklären wie man zu heilen habe -.-


----------



## Gnôrke (6. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Tja...Random gruppen halt =) spiel einfach so oft wie möglich mit deiner gilde zusammen dann passt das schon



heey das wollte ich grad schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nein aber im ernst bei randoms vollkommen normal, ich als zelot spiele oft mit gilde un siehe da gehe fast nie down


----------



## Rashnuk (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin oft als BodyGuard der Heiler unterwegs ... ne im ernst hast wirklich recht um Heiler kümmert sich kaum einer aber meistens erledigt es sich von selbst wenn man einfach die Ordnung niederzergt und wenn man richtig aufgestellt ist kriegen die Tanks nur DMG ab denn wer extra nach vorne läuft zu den Heilern wird grad mal mit 10% HP erst ankommen .... Lawl 
___________
(Ganz ehrlich ich weiß nicht genau was ich oben damit sagen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )
Aber es kommt halt auf die Leute an und ich kann dir eins versichern beim End-Content (RvR eroberungen) wirst du nur mit einer Stammgrp. / Gilde / Allianz erfolg haben und erfolg kann man nur haben wenn auch alles richtig gemacht wird. dH. Heiler werden von den Tanks beschützt!


----------



## Carangil (6. Oktober 2008)

Mein Sigmarpriester war gestern auf dem Schlachtfeld - das wir ziemlich deutlich verloren haben - erster in der Heilungsliste ... und erster in der SCHADENSLISTE ... noch Fragen, warum wir verloren haben?


----------



## Tagel (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiel auch einen Heiler und ich heile jeden der mir vor die nase läuft. Aber ich kriege dafür auch unterstützung.
Es kommt immer mal vor das einer nich hilft aber es gibt überall vollidioten die nich kapieren das sie keine heilung bekommen wenn ich tot bin.
Was soll man da machen? Nichts


----------



## palma (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Lösung ist denkbar einfach. Es gibt ja diesen "Bug", dass man die Szenariogruppe verlassen kann oder alleine in eine Gruppe geht und dann als Heiler viel viel mehr RP bekommt, als der Rest, weil Heals alleine RP geben und DDs erst RP kriegen durch Gruppenmitglieder oder einen Todesstoß.

Wenn man jetzt aus der Gruppe geht, weinen die ganzen Tanks rum, weil sie weder DD- noch Heal-RP kriegen und somit am Arsch sind.
So kann man sich im Gegenzug auch ein "Bewachen" etc. erzwingen :>

Generell ist es aber angenehmer mit einer festen Gruppe in den Szenarien aufzutauchen, aber das geht auch den DDs nicht anders, die weinen oft über den nicht vorhandenen Heal, verständlicherweise, wenn es genug Heiler gibt, die nur nix gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele Schwarzork und von mir wird immer verlangt die Heiler zu beschützen. Nur was bringt das wenn Range-DD's auf den Heiler ballern?
Großartig viel kann ich da net machen wenn 3 auf den Heiler schießen.
Renne ich rein haue ein oder zwei an und sterbe dann mangels Heilung..

Also ist es genauso dumm einen Ork zu spielen weil eh keine Heilung kommt oO

mimimi..


----------



## Ichweissnichts (6. Oktober 2008)

Als Heiler ärgere ich mich, wenn ich fleissig heile, und nicht beschützt werde. In den Fällen erlebe ich es aber auch oft genug, dass sich die Heiler "zusammen schließen", und sich gegenseitig brav am Leben halten.

Auf der anderen Seite wundere ich mich als Tank oder DD, wenn ich ziemlich regelmäßig Schaden erleide, aber 0 Heilung. Ich setzte als Tank brav mein Beschützen auf einen Heiler, und blocke nach Vorne die Gegner ab. Wenn ich dann allerdings sehe, dass z.B. ein Zealot 3500 Schaden gemacht hat, bei gerade einmal 700 Heilung, dann verzichte ich ab da an auf das Beschützen.


----------



## Mookie (6. Oktober 2008)

Hehe ich hab mit meinem Zeloten erst kürzlich fast die ganze nacht durch"gervrt" (Szenarien) und bin ungelogen 1x gestorben und das weil ich langsam überwasser bekommen hab und die komplette Ordnungsgruppe abfangen wollte (ich hab sogar da noch ein paar sek. überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich bekomm eig. so gut wie immer Hilfe und wenn nicht renn ich halt und überlebe trotzdem, auch wenn die andern dann wegsterben, no support = no heal.


----------



## lambada (6. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich spiele Schwarzork und von mir wird immer verlangt die Heiler zu beschützen. Nur was bringt das wenn Range-DD's auf den Heiler ballern?
> Großartig viel kann ich da net machen wenn 3 auf den Heiler schießen.
> Renne ich rein haue ein oder zwei an und sterbe dann mangels Heilung..
> 
> ...



Äh? Wenn 3 Range-DDs auf deinen Heiler ballern, dann rennst du mal bitte nich nach vorne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema: Kann mich nicht sonderlich beschweren, weder als Runi noch als Schamane. Das Prob liegt auch, was ich beobachtet habe, meist bei den Leuten selbst: Schlechtes Positionieren, kein kluges Bewegen, Mangel an Einsatz eigener Fähigkeiten etc pp xyz... Nicht jeder hat das Zeug ein PVP-Heiler zu sein, da brauch es mehr als nur Leisten vollzupumpen.

Also erst einmal immer sich selbst helfen, und gucken, woran es genau liegt, dass man (so oft) hilfe braucht von anderen, dann verbessern und dann kann man auch anderen helfen.


----------



## DrShell (6. Oktober 2008)

1. Gibt viele Leute die Spielen mit Ruckelrechner, und manche da Ruckelts erst richtig im RvR, hab nachsehen ...
Bei mir Ruckelts immer nach 3 stunden onlinezeit los, wenn genau dann RvR aufgeht ... naja PIEP ne ...

2. Der Spieletyp heißt nicht MASSIVE SINGLE PLAYER COMBAT, sondern Multiplayer, such dir ne ordentliche Gilde,
schalt dein TS/Vent/RogerWilco(kennt des noch wer *g*) ein und mit Strategie und bissl Aufmerksamkeit klappt des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Halt dich immer versteckt, die Heiler in WAR haben sehr sehr viel Reichweite kommt mir vor, Runenpriester kenn ich nicht
aber wenn ich mit mein Chosen vorne Reinhüpf, steht mein Kumpel mit dem Zealot weiter weg als die Caster von der Ordnung
schießen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, der Doc


----------



## Shido19 (6. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






würde dir mit einer Gildentruppe nicht passieren....


----------



## Katalmacht (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach eigentlich als Maga nix anderes als um meine Heiler zu sein weil ohne die bin ich nix und die profitieren auch gut von meinen Root, Snare und Knockback, und so klappt das meist auch wunderbar.

Das Problem ist nur das halt mindestens 60% der Spieler auf sowas nicht achten das sind die die dan schreien warum sie nicht geheilt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja  das wird sich nie ändern wen man mit Random Leuten spielt.


----------



## airace (6. Oktober 2008)

mhh also ich habe bis jetzt noch keine problem mit der unterstützung gehab ich spiele sehr oft den Mourkain Tempel und wenn es brenzlich wird stell ich mich als fern DD vor den artefakt träger um ihn zu schützten.... mein Motto ist wenn du denn Heiler Hilfst, Hilft er dir auch ...


----------



## Tassterloster (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würd dir auch raten dir ne gilde zu suchen und dann die SC's zusammen zu machen
Um vollnoobs und solospieler wird man in keinem MMO herumkommen
gl&hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Oktober 2008)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich zock im moment nen schami,und mach meistens szenario mit der gilde,und wenn ich so nen aoe damage mach,bekommt meine ganze gruppe heal,und bei mir kommt dann sehr wohl nen tank angerannt der mir hilft,und werd sofort von den anderen heilern gehealt,denn sonst macht es ja 0 sinn wenn ich da einfach ma so eben in die gegnerische gruppe versuch zu bomben,was eigentlich reiner selbstmord ist.
> also von der unterstützung her ingame bin ich doch sehr überrascht,denn diese hatte man in WoW kaum bzw selten.


naja.. mit ner gilde ist was anderes + war ja klar.. WoW ist wieder schlecht^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2008)

Das kenn ich irgendwie ^^, ich kann mich nur leider halbherzig beklagen da ich als Disciple des öfteren Rot sehe und auf die Gegnerischen Heiler losgehe, endet meistens mit einem toten Heiler und einem auf dem Rückweg ins Camp erschlagenem Disciple, solange halt keiner auf dich aufpasst bist du als Heiler darauf angewiesen das du am Leben bleibtst um wenigstens ein paar Sekunden weiterheilen kannst, und meistens Reagieren die Tanks auf "Bekomm ich bitte Guard" überhaupt nicht :/


----------



## Sharymir (6. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab's gleiche Prob wie Du.Das liegt daran ,ja ja ich weiss Vorurteile....,das die Jugend von heute überwiegend zu egomanen³ erzogen wird.Locker 75% davon sind Möchtegern die nichts drauf haben TEAMUNTAUGLICH sind und ausser "grosse Fresse haben" nichts zu bieten haben.
In WoW wars schon so,wie Du selbst schreibst,um Tische betteln konnt da zB auch jeder (Mainchar dort von mir Magierin) aber heal,teamplay usw usf  -Fehlenazeige!

Man ist ja wer...ein RoXXoR....ein DD wie er im Buche steht.Schaut man sich die ganzen "Würstchen" mal näher an merkt man ruckzuck das die selbst mit lvl 70(in WoW z immer noch nicht wissen wozu ein Felhound Magieverschlingen zB noch alles nutzen könnte...


Machs wie ich um nicht die Lust am Runenpriester zu verlieren.Heil Gildenmitglieder,Freunde...bei Randoms pfeif drauf!Heil Dich da und mach Schaden...lediglich wenn Du merkst da ist tatsächlich mal einer der Dich schützt gib ihm heal.Lass den Rest ins "Grass beissen" und gib nichts um deren Comments!

Ich weiss,das ist absolut Teamfeindlich...aber anders kapieren die das nicht...wenn überhaupt!Und Random kannste eh zu 90% knicken!Schon Deine Nerven und zieh Dein Ding für Dich durch.

Ansonsten meld Dich mit ner festen Gruppe an.




Mfg


----------



## Held² (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem WL sehe das ein Heiler von einem Melee DD angegriffen wird versuche ich mich immer so gut wie es geht dazwischen zu stehen und ihn zu killen, ich glaub manche haften noch zu sehr am PvP von WoW wo man alles Solo killen konnte


----------



## July (6. Oktober 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Man kann solches Verhalten eben nicht von den Spielern erzwingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und genau deswegen mach ich damage im BG und heal nur meine freunde mit denen ich im voice bin, weil mich die anderen genauso-
wenig interessieren, wie ich sie.. und wenn ein "omg heal heal flame scheiss" kommt, ignorier' ich das mit einem lächeln und heal
die anderen, ausser den der rumheult..


----------



## Havamal (6. Oktober 2008)

was erwatest du in einer PUG!Geh mit einer Stammgrp


----------



## Yasp (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne eher das Problem das ich halb tot im Scenario auf einen Heiler zuhumpel und
er dann nicht heilt sondern auf den Gegner hinter mir zurennt um diesen dann zu kloppen.
Mit dem Ergebnis das ich natürlich noch drauf gehe bevor der Gegner das zeitliche segnet...

Grundsätzlich würde ich jedem genervten Scenario Spieler raten: geh nur noch mit deiner Gruppe
bzw. mit deiner Gilde in ein Scenario.


----------



## maselevic (6. Oktober 2008)

naja die heiler passen aber auch nicht immer so toll auf was um sie rum passiert mir ist es schon of passiert das ich in einem szenario neben einem healer stand und schön gekillt wurde weil der in ner anderen gruppe war als ich


----------



## July (6. Oktober 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> naja die heiler passen aber auch nicht immer so toll auf was um sie rum passiert mir ist es schon of passiert das ich in einem szenario neben einem healer stand und schön gekillt wurde weil der in ner anderen gruppe war als ich




solche sind mir ja die liebsten.. dem post is einfach nixmehr hinzuzufügen.. aber dass healer grad andere leute healen oder sogar(jetzt kommts..!!)
sich selber(oh noes, fail!!) healen, daran wird ned gedacht..
es gibt 1000 gründe, aber sowas freches hier zu posten is einfach nur "wenn ich dich im bg seh' würd ich dich eh niemals healen" punkt wert.

sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass es viel bringt seine verfolger in das tunnelblick-artige sichtfeld der Tanks zu hieven. sie werden zwar erst noch versuchen den killing blow an dem gegner den sie gerade beackern zu bekommen, aber danach widmen sie sich hundertprozentig einem deiner verfolger (einem!). den zergern muss man halt den zerg vor die füße transportieren sonst stürmen sie einfach weiter

klingt traurig ist aber zu 90% aber so (meine subjektive einschätzung nach etwa 50 szenarios als schamane). über die restlichen 10% kann man sich als healer nur freuen.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nie erlebt das nicht sofort 1-2 Leute mir sofort zur Hilfe gekommen sind sobald ein Ordler auf mich zustürmt. Kann mich in dieser Sache absolut nicht beklagen, ich denke mal die Leute sehen auch schnell das ich ein 100% Heiler bin und sind dann recht gut auf mich zu sprechen. Muss wirklich sagen in der Hinsicht absolut wohl fühle auf meinem Server, daraus folgt dann wohl auch das ich bestimmt so 80% aller Szenarien die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe (lvl31) gewonnen wurden und ich maximal 1mal, meistens gar nicht sterbe.
Alles Random wohlgemerkt.

Finde die Spielweise generell sehr vernünftig bei den Leuten, auch random, manchmal hängt man zwar zuviel im Zerg rum, aber wenn mal einer Initiative zeigt und was macht gehen alle sofort mit.

Wenn ich mich gerade erinnere kann ich auch nicht sagen das das in WOW groß anders war, ich hab die letzten Monate nur noch Random Bgs gemacht, meist WSS als Druide/Heal Pala, da ist man auch immer beschützt worden. 

Ich denke mal wer gut und aktiv heilt und nicht gerade immer in vorderster Reihe rumhüpft um einen Angriff auf sich zu provozieren bekommt auch hilfe.


----------



## Vendroxa (6. Oktober 2008)

Das große Problem mal wieder ist einfach folgendes:
1. Das Spiel ist noch ziemlich neu und daher haben Spieler, die bei WAR erst eingestiegen sind und nicht von einem anderen MMORPG umgestiegen sind, wahrscheinlich keine Erfahrung vom PVP und das man die Heiler einfach schützen muss um effektiv PVP spielen zu können
2.Als Heiler ist das vielleicht nicht so ratsam sich mitten ins Getümmel zu schmeißen , sondern sich eher hinter den Freunden zu halten und von hinten zu heilen. Da es im PVP die Kollisionsabfrage gibt, soll man diese auf jeden Fall auch ausnutzen sonst stehen dei Heiler schutzlos da und fallen um wie die Fliegen 

Soviel dazu...


MfG


----------



## Gikridon (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Runenpriester und muss sagen man erhält zwar kaum Support ,aber es macht sich bemerkbar, zumindestens bei mir wenn ich mal 2-3 Seks Brainafk bin,dann liege ich nämlich zu 90% aufm Boden. 

Natürlich kommts auch auf die Spielweise an wenn man reinläuft und AE macht ist man halt nach wenigen Augenblicken tot.

Von daher es stimmt eig. nicht das Heiler nur tot sind!


----------



## etmundi (6. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach noch andere Gründe:

1. Das Spiel ist noch neu und viele spielen es nicht regelmäßig
2. viele testen die verschiedene Klassen erstmal an

Daraus folgert: Viele kennen ihre Möglichkeiten/ihre Aufgaben 
-noch- nicht richtig. Denke dabei vor allem an die Kombi
Heilen/Damage.

Da man im Endgame wohl nur mit vernünftigen Gruppenspiel
Erfolg haben wird, wird sich das Problem von alleine Lösen.
Auch dürften bis dahin die Meisten ihren Char beherrschen.

Ihr könnt WAR-Spieler ja auch nicht mit Spielern von WoW vergleichen,
die das schon Jahre spielen. Eher mit Spielern du sich bis Level 70 haben
ziehen lassen. Die sind ja zum Teil auch eine Katastrophe.

Also - keep cool - auch hier wird die Zeit die "Wunden" heilen.


----------



## Vamberfeld (7. Oktober 2008)

Also meine unbedeutende Erfahrung als Jünger Sigmars ist:
Einige Spieler kennen das Wort Rückzug nicht oder schaffen es nicht mir zu zuarbeiten damit meine ich: in einem Riesengetümmel habe ich meine Probleme die Leute zu markieren die nicht in meiner Gruppe sind aber dennoch Heilung benötigen. Ich sehe auch etliche Kollegen, insbesondere Sigmarpriester, die gerne mal nur Kämpfen und nicht Heilen. Klar, wenn mal einer durchbricht, dann bekommt er auf den Popo alleine schon weil ich Zorn benötige, nur das scheinen etliche nicht zu wissen. Es ist mir schon passiert, dass sich jemand beschwert hat, dass kaum geheilt wird, komisch, dass ich unter ständigem Mangel an Zorn litt in dem Spiel.
Aber egal wie es gibt Höhen und Tiefen nur die Tiefen merkt man sich leichter.


----------



## clickrush (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich muss die kritik an dich zurückwerfen:

ich spiel auch einen heiler in WAR. jedoch in einer gilde. wenn du mit ein paar freunden oder gildenmitgliedern in ein szenario oder eine schlacht gehst, dann wirst du schnell sehen dass du bis jetzt auf dem holzweg warst, denn ob WoW oder WAR: das teamspiel zählt.

oder anders ausgedrückt: Nur randoms motzen über randoms, da teamspieler ja im team kommen...


----------



## Mardoo (7. Oktober 2008)

3 Buchstaben...naja eigentlich 2 Buchstaben und ne Zahl....na wer kommt druff? RICHTIG: L2P =)


----------



## Churchak (7. Oktober 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> naja die heiler passen aber auch nicht immer so toll auf was um sie rum passiert mir ist es schon of passiert das ich in einem szenario neben einem healer stand und schön gekillt wurde weil der in ner anderen gruppe war als ich


naja ist leider oft so das ich nen char der nicht in meiner grp ist einfach ned angeklickt bekomme (zumal wenn er noch wie nen hase rumspringt) und wenn es mir dann endlich gelingt er tot umkippt. ka zumindest ich hab echt probleme leute vernünftig per maus anzuwählen da muss ich des öffteren 2-3 mal auf die maustste hämmern bevor ich sie im target hab.
bzw ist mir eh schleierhaft warum in den BGs ned nen kriegstrupp eröffnet wird dann könnt man wenigstens über die charbildschirme anwähln. gibts ne art grid für WAR was auch funzt?


----------



## Dunkelhorn (7. Oktober 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du hast ich Spiele selbst einen und ich Sterbe so gut wie nie in einem BG is klar wenn du direkt in die gegner reinrennst Stirbste^^




Ich spiele einen Sigmarpriester und sterbe 2-5 mal in einem Bg was finde ich ganz normal ist. Spiele auf dem Server Helmgard und ich muß Sagen das der Skill der Orndungsspieler hier sehr ok ist. Gester im Szenario Steiltrollkreuzung auch mal 500:40 gewonnen war ein sehr schneller run. Sigmarpriester ist sowieso ne geile Klasse wie ich finde macht. Macht MEGA Fun in der ersten reihe zu stehne kräftig mit drauf zu hauen und mit seinen Skills und Heals die Gruppe am leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm also ich spiele eine erzmagierin und wenn die leute sehen das sie geheilt werden geben sie auch auf mich acht, zumindest bei uns auf dem server. gibt immer mal nen paar die nur blut sehen wollen, aber die bekommen keinen heal, außer ich hab sonst niemanden zu heilen, ich pick dann die raus die auch aufpassen.


@ churchak
 wenn du ein bg beitrittst haste am anfang die grp ansicht. wenn du dann siehst in welcher grp du bist, aknnst du bei der anderen oben nen haken reinmachen, dann bekommst du die auch angezeigt, da brauchst kein grid und nix


und zu diskutieren welche klasse wie am besten heilt oder spaß macht etc brauchen wir nicht, der sigma/jünger ist nen supportheiler, der Runenpriester/zelot ein schnell hochheiler (hat ja nen netten instant der auf heal geskillt gut heilt) und der Erzmagier/ schamane sind gute Hotter.


wie man welchen char spielt, bzw welcher einem am meisten spaß macht muss jeder selbst entscheiden (klar)


----------



## Verun (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Hexenkrieger habe ich da andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Es ist zwar tatsächlich nicht selten so, daß die Heiler zu spät Hilfe bekommen, was aber auch daran liegt, daß nen guter Hexenkrieger nen Heiler in 5-10 Sekunden down hat.
Andererseits kommt es auch oft vor, daß die Leute offenbar den Heilern sogar assisten, da ich nicht selten direkt nach dem ersten Angriff auf den Heiler ca 5-6 Spieler auf mir habe und selber in 5 Sekunden down bin ;>

Normalerweise sollte es eh so sein, daß 2-3 Hexenkrieger auf einen Heiler gehen, aber auch dieses Teamwork (diesmal von der anderen Seite) sieht man sehr selten.

So ist das nunmal in Random BG's. Im Gilden-RvR sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Krimal (7. Oktober 2008)

Also mir gefällt das Heilen und ich werde auch beschützt von meinen Mitspielern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shokras (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> kann man denn nicht ab und zu nen auge auf den heiler haben,den man ja unschwer erkennen kann.
> 
> es können doch nicht nur idioten im bg sein,ein wenig planung und das ganze funzt...so wie im leben.
> 
> ...




einfache lösung geh mit gilde/such dir ne stammgrp muss ja nicht gleich die 6-12 mann ausfüllen ich geh meist so zu 3/4 rein ich (schwarzork) anderer tank und 1-2 healer das klappt gut und die meisten bg´s sind auf unserer seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu gehört natürlich auch etwas glück zu dem können/mitdenken/mitmachen der anderen spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg shokras


----------



## DaMeep (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe am WE ja mal einen Schattenkrieger angefangen ( bin sonst nur Heiler ) und konnte das nun auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen . 
Was mir aufgefallen ist ist das viele Heiler ZU weit hinter der front stehen . Oft stehen die noch ne ganze ecke hinter den DD´s , so das man erst viel zu spät bemerkt das der Heiler probleme hat . 
Und teilweise hatte ich das problem das ich dem Heiler geholfen hatte indem ich den gegner erstmel mit nem root am boden fixiert hatte und ihn dann im Nahkampf beschäftigt hatte , natürlich in der annahmen das der Heiler MIR dann auch hilft . Nachdem ich auf diese weise aber in ~70% der Fälle sterbe ( aufgrund nicht kommenden Heals ) lasse ich das auch bleiben . 
Ich schaue nun ob ich meinen Moralschuss rdy habe der den gegner weg stösst und löse diesen aus . Wenn nicht bleib ich auf distanz und baller einfach auf den gegner des Heilers .


----------



## Volun (7. Oktober 2008)

naja also ich spiele erst wenige Tage und weiss nicht mal auf dem ersten Anblick, wie ein Heiler aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerberi (7. Oktober 2008)

Huhu  
Also es ist im Moment leider so  das  es nicht immer verhindern kannst das nen schleiche zu den heilern Hinter Kommt . 
die andere sache ist wenn du als tank vorne stehst  und zurück weichen musst weil nen Heiler  angeriffen wird  siehst meistens so aus das die meles
die du geblockt hast  meist  die andern DD klassen zerlegen .
Grundsätzlich zu sagen  die tanks sind  Dumm weil sie heiler sterben lassen ist nunmal falsch .
Wo ich dir recht geben muss ist das , es Spezis  gibt die sehen dass nen heiler angegriffen wird von 3 leuten und sie einfach weiter laufen ( kann sein dass sie angst haben da einzu greifen man könnte ja sterben ).

Allerdings ist es so das ich schon oft genug Vorne rumgestanden bin *es waren 4 heiler im zerg * ich den ganzen Order  zerg auf gehalten hab  aber ganz Jämmerlich  an nicht vorhanderner Heilung umgefallen bin , weil es manche leute lieber vorziehen  den gegner zu hauen anstatt nur einmal nen kurzen heal anzucasten !


----------



## Slaargh (7. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> und genau deswegen mach ich damage im BG und heal nur meine freunde mit denen ich im voice bin, weil mich die anderen genauso-
> wenig interessieren, wie ich sie.. und wenn ein "omg heal heal flame scheiss" kommt, ignorier' ich das mit einem lächeln und heal
> die anderen, ausser den der rumheult..



Ah, verstehe. Weil andere sich wie die Oberaffen aufführen musst Du das auch so machen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür das die Menschheit immernoch auf den Bäumen lebt.


----------



## Derigon (7. Oktober 2008)

Zerberi schrieb:


> Huhu
> Also es ist im Moment leider so  das  es nicht immer verhindern kannst das nen schleiche zu den heilern Hinter Kommt .
> die andere sache ist wenn du als tank vorne stehst  und zurück weichen musst weil nen Heiler  angeriffen wird  siehst meistens so aus das die meles
> die du geblockt hast  meist  die andern DD klassen zerlegen .
> ...



Ich bin sogar dafür, dass die Tanks vorne bleiben und die (meisten) DDs binden. Aber ich sehe nicht ein warum die Fernkampf DDs bzw. die Melee DDs, welche gerade hinten sind, sich niocht einmal ansatzweise die Mühe machen uns Heilern zu helfen, sondern lieber weiter stupide auf den Chosen mit 4 Heilern im Rücken casten und alle Heiler von einem Hexenkrieger ungestört zerlegt werden.

Und dann lese ich ganz oft was im Chat, was mir richtig die Galle hoch treibt: "Hier heilt eh keiner!"

UND WIE SOLL ICH DAS MACHEN, WENN ICH DANK EUCH ÖFTER TOT ALS LEBENDIG BIN?!


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Oktober 2008)

hmmm also ich als feuerzauberer habe die erfahrung gemacht: Heiler dein freund und helfer. Also beschütze was du hast. ich stell mich prinzipel immer vor die heiler und bomb fröhlich rum (wie das immer spaß macht die ganzen zahlen  und wenn die destros alle auf einem haufen stehn, ach ich schweife ab). vorne kämpfen dann unsere meeles brechen dann doch die chosen und orcse durch hauen unsere heiler ab unbd ich setzt alle in nen tollen feuerkäfig. in der zeit drapieren sich unsere tanks wieder als mauer vor die caster und weiter geht der spaß. Wohlgemerkt alles mit randoms. Order auf Huss ich liebe es!!!! 

Liebe heiler schiebt net immer die schuld auf die tanks... es ist sau schwer jemanden von den heilern fernzuhalten wenn die heiler sich kein bisschen bewegen sich eher vom tank wegbewegen oder dmg machen... und denkt dran immer schön feuermagier heilen ich könnte es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenChip (7. Oktober 2008)

@TE

Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben, der deinen Frust um einiges senkt. Such dir ein paar Freunde ingame mit denen du PvP machst. Ich hab am Wochenende nur mit einem Gildenbuddy aus WoW zusammengespielt. Wir sind somit nur ein ZweierTeam gewesen. Aber allein dadurch, dass er dabei war, hatte ich als Heiler weniger Probleme. Er hatte am WE einen Schattenkrieger gespielt und ich ein Erzmagier. Egal welche Klasse du als Begleiter hast, jede Klasse kann irgendwie dich schützen. Sei es einfach den Angreifer plattmachen oder ihn verlangsamen, abspotten oder sonst was.

Kopf hoch. Random kann ziemlich frustrierend sein. 

Ich hab da noch ein/zwei Kleine Anekdoten:
Wer kennt nicht in Tier 2 das Szenario mit den Trollen (Steintrollkreuzung)?
- Immer wieder lustig wenn ich als Heiler die Flagge schnappe und sie ungehindert zu mindestens 3 Punkten schleppen kann, weil der Rest meiner Mitspieler und Gegner sich lieber irgendwo sinnlos die Köppe einschlagen. Ich mach dies meist, wenn ich merke, dass ich als Heiler keinen Support bekomme.

Wer kennt nicht das Phönixtor?
- Ebenfalls immer wieder lustig wie sich 99% der Spieler (sowohl Verbündete wie Feinde) in der Mitte die Köppe einschlagen und die eigenen Flaggen nicht decken.
- Ich wieder mal als Heiler die Flagge erober und auch abgebe.
- Mein Gildenbuddy und ich außen herum die gegnerische Flagge holen und uns dann bei unserer Flagge in der Nähe verstecken, wenn mal wieder unsere Flagge weg ist. Wir lassen dann den Rest in Ruhe zergen .. wer die besten Zerger hat gewinnt dann .. obwohl das nicht der Sinn dieses Szenarios ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemeines:
- Tanks die in Tier 2 immernoch mit Zweihänder rumrennen statt der Gruppe 50% DMG-Absorb zu geben und es somit den Heilern leichter machen würde die Gruppe am leben zu halten.
- Tanks die sich in Szenarios in die Gruppe 3 schieben, damit sie ja auch nur ihre Egotour abziehen können.
- Tanks die nur wild auf dem Gegner rumkloppen aber nicht den Gegner abspotten, der gerade auf dem Heiler rumkloppt.

Warum ich so über Tanks schimpfe? Weil ich weiß wie es besser geht. Mein Gildenbuddy hat noch einen Schwertkrieger. Wenn er den auspackt können wir zu zweit noch mehr reißen als mit Schattenkrieger + Erzmagier. Ein Tank der wirklich seine Aufgabe wahrnimmt ist eine der stärksten Klassen in Warhammer weil er zwar selber nicht viel Schaden macht, dafür aber seine Gruppe 1 Heiler weniger braucht und die DDs gleichzeitig viel mehr Schaden machen können und weniger Sterben, weil sie weniger Schaden bekommen. 

Schadensklassen die geschützt werden von einem Tank sind doppelt so gefährlich wie mit einem Tank der mit Zweihänder rumfuchtelt. Im Gegensatz zu WoW macht das Spielen eines Tanks (Einhandwaffe + Schild) in Warhammer richtig Spass nur wissen das die wenigsten.


----------



## manwe2008 (7. Oktober 2008)

Jajaja ...

wir Healer habens nicht leicht. Hauptproblem ist ertmal das gefühlte 50% Noobs im BG rumlaufen die keinen PvP Plan haben im Allgemeinen und des weiteren von den einzelnen Szenarien. Dann die "ich bin Imba" Fraktion die glaubt das Szenario ist ihr persönlicher Spielplatz und das Gruppenspiel ist Nebensache. Diese Kunden sind noch schlimmer denn bei der ersten Gruppe habe ich noch die Hoffnung das einige davon lernfähig sind. Und dann immer die Sprüche.

- Ich hasse es zu streben wenn ein Healer direkt neben mir steht
Tja mein Sohn ich hasse es auch zu sterben wenn ein DD neben mir steht und ich gerade von nem Gegner bearbeitet werde

- Lol kannste mal wieder vergessen, kein Heal ...
Lieber lvl 12 Hexenjäger, wenn du mir verraten kannst wie ich mehr als 80k Heal im Schnitt raushauen kann, nur zu

- Unsere Healer meinen mal wieder sie sind DD's
Hmm... ich habe - lass mal sehen 40k damage und 30k heal gemacht werter Feurmagier was hast du zu bieten? ah ja 28k damage. sehr fein ...

und do weiter ...

Wenn man sich dann noch das Equip ansieht mit dem manche rumlaufen bekommt man das kalte Grausen. Dabei ist es so einfach . Ins AH dackeln etwa 2-4G ausgeben und man hat absolut brauchbares Equip. macht man das alle 2-3 Level (So ab level 11) machts einem selber mehr Spaß weil man mehr austeilt und vorallem weniger auf dem FH landet und den Healern fällt es auch leichter. Meine 21er Erz hat zB. 3880 Life und die resis bei kanpp 400.  Und Gold ist doch echt kein Problem in dem Spiel ...

So long ...


----------



## Skullzigg (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also bei mir ist es nicht so da ich auch meistens in stammgruppen bg'S gehe.
random gehen dann stimmt es echt so.


----------



## Snoggo (7. Oktober 2008)

Auf Helmgart Ordnung ist mir aufgefallen, das die Tanks ihre Heiler und DDs langam erziehen und die Heiler wiederum die Tanks.

Als Heiler nunmal nicht zu weit hinten stehen, MaxRange ist schlicht ein Fehler.
Als Brecher hab ich einige Defensiven abzutreten, nur sind die Reichweitenmäßig begrenzt.
Hat meine Frau aber schnell gelernt und seitdem hab ich sie immer relativ in meiner Nähe.
Gilt auch für einige andere Heiler auf diesem Server.

Die Nahkämpfer spielen gerne mit verirrten Zerstörungsheilern Golf und kicken diese in die Ordnungsreihen, wo sie in Sekundenbruchteilen zerfetzt werden.

So langsam wirds (find ich zumindest) auch in den Random Gruppen was.

Das Interface ist meiner Meinung nach für Heiler ein Graus, zumindest muss man erstmal selber Hand anlegen, sonst findet man ausserhalb seiner Gruppe so gut wie nie einen Spieler rechtzeitig.


----------



## DrunkenChip (7. Oktober 2008)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Das Interface ist meiner Meinung nach für Heiler ein Graus, zumindest muss man erstmal selber Hand anlegen, sonst findet man ausserhalb seiner Gruppe so gut wie nie einen Spieler rechtzeitig.


Öhm.

Bei Kriegstrupp hast ja automatisch das recht gute Kriegstruppinterface.

Im Szenario einfach mal auf die kleine Flagge an der Minimap klicken. Dann kommt die Gruppenübersicht für dieses Szenario. Bei jeder Gruppe ist links neben "Gruppe 1", "Gruppe 2" usw. ein kleines Kästchen, was man anhacken kann. Ergebnis ist, dass man jetzt diese Gruppe auch angezeigt bekommt. Zwar nicht besonders schön, aber zweckmäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da meistens eh nur die eigene Gruppe und noch eine zweite Gruppe im Szenario ist hat man da auch kein Problem mit dem Platz.

So mach ich das immer. Ich komm in ein Szenario rein. Schaue in welcher Gruppe ich bin und lass mir die andere Gruppe halt so anzeigen. Egoistische Spieler die meinen sie müssen sich nach Szenariostart in die 3. Gruppe schieben haben halt Pech ^^


----------



## Bulk (7. Oktober 2008)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Auf Helmgart Ordnung ist mir aufgefallen, das die Tanks ihre Heiler und DDs langam erziehen und die Heiler wiederum die Tanks.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Das Interface ist meiner Meinung nach für Heiler ein Graus, zumindest muss man erstmal selber Hand anlegen, sonst findet man ausserhalb seiner Gruppe so gut wie nie einen Spieler rechtzeitig.



Aye dem kann ich in beiden Fällen nur zustimmen, die Tanks und DDs verstehen was sie an ihren Heilern haben und umgekehrt auch. 

Mein Runenpriester stirbt kaum noch und ich kann meinen Job erfüllen, manchmal auch etwas mehr wie angehängter Screen zeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Oktober 2008)

such dir ne gilde /stammgruppe.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

also nach jahrelangem maintanken in nem spiel das ich nicht nennen möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe ich mir bei war nen heiler gemacht und mir in kurzer zeit ne fangemeinde aufgebaut. fakt ist das gute heiler mangelware sind. zb zealots können locker 3 man am leben halten wenn man das switchen zwischen den chars hinkriegt (ich muss sagen es ist fast unmöglich). fankt ist auch das alle klassen in WAR ne menge zeit brauchen bis man sie 100% effektiv einsetzen kann da man sowohl für pve kombis braucht genau wie für pvp. wenn ich meinen heiler spiele heile ich nur meine gruppe das ist übersichtlich naja und den tank der im getümmel metzelt. und das funzt auch. im prinzip sitzt das problem immer vor der kiste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paidea (7. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> mir ist es auch schon öfter passiert, dass ein Hexenkrieger durch Tanks, Nah- und Fernkämpfer auf mich zu gerannt ist, mich 1-2 min verfolgt bis mir mal geholfen wird und ich noch angeschissen werde warum ich nicht heile.




du überlebst wenigstens 1-2 minuten,ich als schamane (lvl 30) brauch mich gar nicht abmühen gegen hexenjäger, da ich nach 2-4 hits trotz schild und hots im dreck liege...und andere heals kosten zeit und ichmuss stehen bleiben was auch den sicheren tod bedeutet,,,aber ich beschwer mich nicht,ist halt die systemmechanik und wenn da keiner auf mich aufpasst, dann schauts halt schlecht aus mit healsupport




Ghymalen schrieb:


> Spiele auch einen Runenpriester.
> Mir macht das Heilen sehr viel Spaß aber manchmal frägt man sich wirklich wofür die Tanks Sachen wie wegschubsen etc. haben ..
> 
> Bin gerade aber dabei mit der Gilde oder neu gewonnen Freunden, die zufällig Eisenbrecher sind
> ...



fein,dass du auch erkannt hast das heiler und eisenbrecher eine gute kombi sind..auf manchen bgs trifft man auf 6 von diesen zwergendosen mit 4 heilern im gepäck...auffallend wie wenig man da dd oder hybriden braucht, da man die sowieso nicht umrotzen kann, mit heal zu vergessen und schafft man  die heiler aus dem weg, sind die eh wieder alle am start, wenn man 1-2 eisenbrecher down hat...

und der knockback suckt derb....ich finds ja ok, dass man ihn strategisch einsetzen kann, aber ich werd irgendwie von vielen ordnungsklassen weggeschubst und wenn ich als schamane iiiek einsetze, wo es heißt das ich und meine gegner um mich weggeschleudert werden und ich mich vor nen feuermage stelle, der mit dem rücken zur lava steht und ich über den drübergeschleudert werde durch meinen eigenen spell und der sich keinen mm von der stelle rührt...ich glaub da sollt noch ein fix her...oder gibts bei euch einen gruppenresist gegen sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ansonsten kann ich mich nur einem vorredner anschließen..kein tank kommt auf die idee mir seinen schutzspell zu geben, selten das hexenkriegerinnen (hab auch eine,level13) spielintelligenz beweisen und je nach spielverlauf in die fronten schleichen oder abwarten, wenn sie viele hexenjäger sehen, und im stealth um einen rumstehen...aber das sind halt die feinheiten des spiels, die oftmals über wertvolle punkte im bg entscheiden...aber ja,spotten seh ich auch die wenigsten wenn einer auf mir rumhackt..aber da renn ich meistens den melles vor die nasee und dräng mich ihnen auf...wenn ich es überlebe...meistens bedeutet ein knockback und ein feuermage,der mich im visier hat schon den tod in der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aggro ping pong sozusagen^^


----------



## Nooks (7. Oktober 2008)

auch wenns keiner mehr lesen sollte - 
ABER

was habt ihr erwartet? die kostenlose probezeit ist noch nicht rum 
nur noob noob noob schreien bringt hier gar nichts !

da ich keine BETA gezockt habe muss ich das probieren und testen ebend jetzt machen - na und?

zum Thema:
sicher habe ich mit meinem sigmarpriester schon öffter das gras von nahem gesehen, aber ich stehe in der heiler liste auch immer auf den ersten drei plätzen und hab noch dmg verteilt (weil das der priester nun mal so macht). mich jetzt ärgern das von 10 schlachtfeldern nur 5 gewonnen werden wäre doof, für mich zeugt das davon, das die balance in dem levelbereich (bis 16) noch in ordnung ist.

sicher gibt es viele ego´s - aber ich bin überzeugt, das nach der probezeit viele verschwinden.
die meisten werden merken das es keine solo-gewinner gibt, keine 1-Mann-IMBA-ich-schlag-euch-alle-chars

bis denne
Nooks


----------



## etmundi (7. Oktober 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> 3 Buchstaben...naja eigentlich 2 Buchstaben und ne Zahl....na wer kommt druff? RICHTIG: L2P =)




Da das Spiel noch neu ist, dürften genau an diesem Punkt die meisten Spieler
noch feststecken - mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

versucht mit dem zu arbeiten was ihr habt aber seid gut darin. und ne stammgruppe kann den nerventerror um einiges lindern

renndumm ist in WAR genauso wie in dem spiel das ich hier nicht nennen möchte. ich hab allerdings das gefühl das viele exallis jetzt mal böse sein wollen was man an dem hühnerhaufen in den szenatios immer wieder sieht XD

wenn ihr zu weich seid spielt keinWAR geht dahin wo ihr ihr vorher wart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Da das Spiel noch neu ist, dürften genau an diesem Punkt die meisten Spieler
> noch feststecken - mich eingeschlossen.


Naja so schwer kanns für einen Tank nicht sein, seine Buffbeschreibung durchzulesen, zu verstehen und dann auf meinen Heiler zu casten.

Wenns halt doch zu schwer für manche ist, sollten sie sich was aussuchen, das kein Teamspiel ist.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Naja so schwer kanns für einen Tank nicht sein, seine Buffbeschreibung durchzulesen, zu verstehen und dann auf meinen Heiler zu casten.
> 
> Wenns halt doch zu schwer für manche ist, sollten sie sich was aussuchen, das kein Teamspiel ist.



gute aussage. mein chosen kann auch vom heiler dmg wegnehmen mit der bewachenfähikeit. ausserdem ist die regel so das leichtbekleidete leute nie im roten mob stehen sollten die müssen halt rennen das ist der sinn der klassen hinten stehen und die dicken am leben halten

lernt mit dem was ihr habt umzugehen WAR ist kein Ponyhof und erst recht kein WOW

ich hab als zealot schon schwertmeister mit höherem lvl gemetzelt. aber meinen respekt an die eisenbrecher die krieg ich mit dem chosen nicht mal down


----------



## Pymonte (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich kanns ja mal aus der Sicht eines Tanks beschreiben:

Ich seh jemanden, der wenig aushält ABER GAAAANZ VIELE Leute am Ar*ch hat bzw fast tot ist. Der bekommt mein Schutz. Egal ob Heiler oder DD, denn das ist beides gleichwertig in einem MMO. Dann mach ich meist noch meinen AoE Shout, der allen Gegnern 15sek einen Debuff setzt, der sie 30% weniger Dmg machen lässt. Und wenn jemand eingekeilt ist, kick ich die Gegner noch weg. Mehr geht nicht.

Oft sieht man Heiler umringt von 3-4 Melees stehen, die sich oder andere hochheilen wollen, anstatt wegzurennen. Wenn sie denn abhauen würden, könnte man ja vllt 1-2 noch abdrängen. Aber in der Mitte Rumstehende sind natürlich unmöglich zu retten. Es ist übrigens genauso mit DDs. Wer da eben in der ersten Reihe kämpft, muss eben damit leben, das er gefocust wird. Bisher haben sogut wie alle Heiler bei uns überlebt, wenn sie denn richtig standen (also in der 2. oder am besten 3. Reihe). Wenn wirklich was schief geht kann man noch eingreifen. Aber oft gibts ja auch die coolen Typen, die mitten in den Gegner reinstürmen, um dort zu heilen. Und egal obs Nobel gemeint ist, aber wenn jemand soweit in den Feind rennt,  dass man ihm hinterher rennen muss um zu heilen, dann lasst den Narren eben sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

das sind wahre worte aus dem mund eines tanks


----------



## scarii (7. Oktober 2008)

naja
keep yourself alive and your team will win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


umso länger du lebst umso besser gehts andere team down... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn wenn auf dich eingekloppt wird wird net auf die anderen eingekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (7. Oktober 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> gibts ne art grid für WAR was auch funzt?


Auf cursegaming nach "squared" schauen. Funktioniert bei mir sehr gut und erfüllt den Zweck.


Was die Geschichte mit dem Heilen angeht: Ich spiele eine Sigmarpriesterin, die ich am Anfang auch als "Nahkampfheiler" in Szenarien spielte. Da die Szenarien aber mit Heilung stehen und fallen und sich als reiner Heiler mit dem "Gruppentrick" gut Rufpunkte machen lassen, bin ich jetzt durchgängig am Heilen. Das größte Problem beim Heilen ist für mich, daß sich die Kampfgruppe oft weit verteilt (gerade im Mourkain-Tempel) und dann einige Spieler nicht von den Heilern erreicht werden. Ansonsten finde ich, daß es ganz gut läuft. Allerdings spiele ich weniger tagsüber oder am frühen Abend, sondern meist am späten Abend bis tief in die Nacht und da sind wohl eher die intensiveren Spieler zu finden und nicht "Casuals" mit wenig bis gar keiner PvP-Erfahrung. Gerade in der letzten Nacht hatte ich etwa 20 nette Runs im Mourkain-Tempel mit meist den gleichen Mitspielern. Da die Mitspieler nach ein paar Runs wußten, daß von mir einiges an Heilung kommt, hatte ich in vielen Fällen rasche Hilfe, wenn mal ein Gegner an mir hing. Natürlich erwarte ich nicht, daß das Nachmittags oder am frühen Abend in den vielen wechselnden Gruppen genauso läuft und ich habe auch schon katastrophale Szenarios erlebt.

Falls mir allerdings mal einer doof kommen sollte und mich anmacht, dann wird er in keinem Szenario mehr von mir Heilung erhalten, die kann ich dann sicher auch anderen zukommen lassen. Und die Antwort "Wenn du Heilung willst, dann spiel doch einen Heiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" wird ihm sicher auch viel Spaß bereiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiler, die meinen, sie wären die besten Damagedealer, sind auch so ein Ärgernis. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn ein Heiler Damage macht, schließlich sind die meisten Heilklassen ja heutzutage entsprechend konzipiert, aber da DDs und Tanks nicht heilen können, sollten Heiler zumindest mal die Hälfte ihrer Anstrengungen in Heilung legen, wenn nicht mehr. Gerade bei Sigmarpriestern sieht man aber leider immer wieder welche, die scheinbar glauben, daß ihre Heilsrüche nur auf sie selber wirken.  -.-

Was das Überleben als Heiler angeht, so hat es der Sigmarpriester sicher leichter als Runenpriester oder Erzmagier, da er mehr aushält. Aber mit vernünftigem Stellungsspiel läßt sich viel gut machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Bin ebenso der Meinung das man der Gemeinde noch etwas Zeit lassen muss. Mein Sigma ist momentan lvl 18 und ich verbessere mich von Bg zu BG.

Zu heilen, zu supporten, Dmg zu machen und die Heiler im Auge zu behalten will gelernt sein und geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Mag sicher ein paar Ausnahmespieler geben aber der Grossteil wird das auf der Seite der Ordnung sicher noch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf Helmgart bin ich was den Tempel und das Phönixtor betrifft recht zufrieden.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden werdet ihr sicher alle gemerkt haben das blind loslaufen immer in ner niederlage endet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (7. Oktober 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder hasserfüllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solo in Random Szenarien... Wirste immer dieses Problem haben... Lern damit leben oder such dir ne Gilde, geh in TS... und spiel mit denen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub mir... macht 1000x mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hipp (7. Oktober 2008)

allgemein denke ich btw ,dass die spieler ,die ein problem darstellen eher weniger oft in so einem forum wie hier unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (7. Oktober 2008)

Paidea schrieb:


> du überlebst wenigstens 1-2 minuten,ich als schamane (lvl 30) brauch mich gar nicht abmühen gegen hexenjäger, da ich nach 2-4 hits trotz schild und hots im dreck liege...und andere heals kosten zeit und ichmuss stehen bleiben was auch den sicheren tod bedeutet,,,aber ich beschwer mich nicht,ist halt die systemmechanik und wenn da keiner auf mich aufpasst, dann schauts halt schlecht aus mit healsupport


Wie du schon selbst schriebst... Wenn keiner auf dich aufpasst... Das geht anderen heilern nicht anders!

Heiler ohne Dose die ihn beschützt = Kanonenfutter
Heiler Tot = Gruppe Tot

Also geht man als erstes auf den Heiler... wird der nicht beschützt... hat man schon gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (7. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wie du schon selbst schriebst... Wenn keiner auf dich aufpasst... Das geht anderen heilern nicht anders!
> 
> Heiler ohne Dose die ihn beschützt = Kanonenfutter
> Heiler Tot = Gruppe Tot
> ...



gute aussage sollte diesen thread eigentich beenden


----------



## Dentus (7. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wie du schon selbst schriebst... Wenn keiner auf dich aufpasst... Das geht anderen heilern nicht anders!
> 
> Heiler ohne Dose die ihn beschützt = Kanonenfutter
> Heiler Tot = Gruppe Tot
> ...


SO isses, irgendwann merken das die Randoms...und dann läufts


----------



## Sangeet (7. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich war am Sonntag ständig im Mourkain Tempel, meiner ansicht nach isses so, das meine Mitspieler schon erkennen wenn gut gespielt wird und man dementsprechend dann auch supported wird oder auch "feste" feinde bekommt. 

Ich spiele selber eine Schwertmeisterin und begreife mich auch einfach als das was ich bin, ein Tank der halt Damage Absorb, Leute ausm Zerg Rauslockt, Isoliert und mit meinem Root Skill dann festhält damit meine DD´s den gegnerischen Spieler dann halt killen können.

In dem Random BG´s bewache ich halt meist die Flag, da das sonst scheinbar keiner machen möchte, oder ich bewache denjenigen der die Flag trägt. Meiner Meinung nach verbessert sich aber schon einiges auch in Random gruppen, da zumindest auf meinem Server die Random Gruppe eh meist die Selben 10 sind die man vor 1 minute noch im letzten BG gesehen hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh' das alles nicht so dramatisch, selbst in Randomgruppen nicht. Wie bereits erwähnt, sind die bei der Ordnung eh nicht soooo "random", weil man bei 1 Minute Wartezeit ständig die gleichen Gesichter sieht und irgendwann spielt man sich halt so ein, dass die Dose auf den Heiler aufpasst und umgekehrt. Ich packe "Guard" auf den Heiler und stehe möglichst zwischen dem Heiler und den bösen Jungs, der Heiler achtet im Idealfall auf meine HP und lässt mich nicht einfach krepieren und schon läuft's. Und wenn's nicht läuft, bin ich selber schuld, weil ich in ner Zufallsgruppe bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amko (7. Oktober 2008)

Similion schrieb:


> echt amüsant das sich jeder wegen irgendeinem kleinen problem hier im forum ausheulen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich liebe Healer als gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau das prob was der TE beschrieben hat.

ich bin Hexenjäger, lauf durch alle durch und kill den Zeloten/schami ohne das mich jmd attackt.. iwie arm für den healer der den anderen den arsch retten will und die auf den kacken :/


----------



## Omidas (7. Oktober 2008)

Also aus 2 Sichten:

Mit meinem Erzmagier macht das heilen Spaß, obwohl ich zustimmen kann, dass der Schutz manchmal zu wünschen übrig lässt. Aber da wurde auch schon die Hilfe hier genannt und die wäre mit Leuten spielen, die man kennt. Am besten im TS. Muss dann noch nicht mal eine ganze Gruppe sein. Reicht schon, wenn zum Beispiel an meiner Seite ein Schattenkrieger zusammen kämpft. Passt halt mit Range und ergänzen sich gut. Jeder kann dem anderen helfen wenn er in der Klemme ist.
Aber auch alleine finde ich wird es besser. Man wird mehr unterstützt und kann deswegen auch besser andere heilen. Und auch die allgemeine Heilleistung finde ich sehr gut. In WoW habe ich es oft mit meinem Druiden geschafft in einem Zerg BG 100k Heilvorsprung vor dem 2t besten zu kommen. Oder als Tankpala in Heilklamotten auf die vorderen Plätze. Aber hier finde ich ist es viel besser verteilt. Es liegen alle recht gut beinander und gibt selten richtige Ausreißer.

Als Eisenbrecher ist das aber komischerweise manchmal ein sehr widersprüchliches Bild zu oben. Gab schon so ein paar Fälle, wo ich vorne die Massen aufgehalten habe und mich mit wenig HP in unsere Reiehen zurück schleiche. Alle Defensiven Skills zünde um dann nach 3s vor einem Heiler stehend sterbe.
Und wenn dann von den Heilern beschwerden kommen, warum sie kein bewachen drauf haben, sollte man sich vielleicht mal die Skillbeschreibungen der Tanks durchlesen. Bewachen hat nur eine 30m und Heiler eine 150m Range. Wenn ich also vorne als Wellenbrecher diene, wäre es sinnfrei hinten jemanden Bewachen zu geben. Geb das dann lieber einem Sigmapriester, der mit mir vorne steht. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn ich als Ausputzer hinten in den Reihen stehe. Das kriegt dann der, der die Hilfe grad brauch.
Und auch als Tank gibt es Situationen, wo ich mich über die Heiler aufregen könnte. Man jagt eine Hexenkriegerin, verlangsamt sie, kriegt sie aber nicht vom Heiler. Eidfreund und bewachen ist auf ihm drauf. Kick hat widerstanden und so kann man nicht wirklich mehr was machen. Heiler bleibt stehen um sich einen großen Heal zu geben. Moralfähigkeit ist rdy von mir. Zünde sie und ich und der Gegner sind für 10s laufunfähig. Heal ist durch vom Heiler. Er muss nur ein Meter weit gehen und ist gerettet ... aber ... er bleibt stehen schaut mich fragend an, wartet auf Aktionspunkte. Ich habe noch Zeit im Chat zu schreiben geh weg als er dann stirbt. ARRRRGGGH

Fazit:

Es ist für so ein frühes Stadium im Spiel nicht so schlecht das rnd Gruppenspiel. Es entwickelt sich und wird gefühlt besser. Jeder sollte sich selbst auch an die Nase fassen und fragen, was man selber noch tun kann. Denn wenn ich schon sowas höre wie: "Wenn ich nicht beschützt werde, heile ich nicht" läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, weil ich genau vor mir sehe, was der Tank in dem Moment wohl denkt. Und wem das nicht reicht, einfach mindestens zu 2te ins BG. Das hilft ungemein


----------



## zero05 (7. Oktober 2008)

Nooks schrieb:


> was habt ihr erwartet? die kostenlose probezeit ist noch nicht rum



Ich was ja nicht was du bezahlt hast, aber mich kostet der erste Monat ca. 45 EUR^^.


----------



## Snib (7. Oktober 2008)

ich kann jetzt hier nur für unseren server "huss" und die zerstörung sprechen.....aber das prob is das ja alle "imba dämätschdealer" sind.....egal ob chosen, schwarzork oder jünger des khaine......
spiel ich mit meinem gobo bin ich mehr tot als lebendig weil keiner die heiler schützt
spiel ich meine zauberin bin ich mehr tot als lebendig weil nur tanks geheilt werden....
und das auf einem server wo es mehr heiler als alles andere gibt......traurig aber wahr
ich hoffe das das klassenverhältniss sich von selbst reguliert dadurch das die spieler merken wie wichtig das richtige gruppensetup is, und nich das mythic irgendwann das "schneesturm-prinzip" einführt.....




das schneesturm-prinzip: viele mimimi´s : mein tank wird nicht mit einem dd fertig...heul
                                                              mein heiler wird von einem dd umgenuked....heul
reaktion: tanks und heiler bekommen genausoviel schadensoutput wie dd´s...und tatata...wir brauchen keine dd´s mehr
danke satt....
beim ersten patch wo der schaden der tank- und heilklassen angehoben wird bin ich weg...

ICH MAG WAR!   viele kleine fehler aber hey..3 wochen seit headstart, das wird noch, hoffen wir


----------



## DeeeRoy (7. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ich was ja nicht was du bezahlt hast, aber mich kostet der erste Monat ca. 45 EUR^^.



Wenn man es genau nimmt, hat das Spiel ca. 45 € gekostet, den ersten Monat spielst du Gratis...


----------



## zero05 (7. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, hat das Spiel ca. 45 € gekostet, den ersten Monat spielst du Gratis...



Ne um einen Monat spielen zu können musste ich 45 Euro bezahlen. Wo ist da der Monat gratis?


----------



## Arunnir (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, mit meinem Jünger des Khaine sterbe ich doch weniger als erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal vergesse ich zwar das Heilen wenn ich grad im "Kampfrausch" bin, trotzdem bin ich immer mindestens unter den ersten 5 im BG (Je nach anzahl der vorhandenen Heiler).

Oft wenn ich nach vorne stürme um die anderen Heiler zu verkloppen werde ich von meinen "Mitheilern" geheilt und heile gleichzeitig die anderen Nahkämpfer neben mir. Ich sag nur "Seele zerhacken"! Die Fähigkeit ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (7. Oktober 2008)

Hmhm ja ich höre auch des Öfteren diese Kritik der Heiler am Team und gebe ihnen natürlich Recht. Meine Frage an die Heiler lautet aber, wie sie denn gerne beschützt werden würden.

Da gäbe es einmal den Tank. Der könnte dem Heiler bewachen geben und versuchen den DD vom Heiler runterzuschlagen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass Letzteres nicht klappen wird, da der Tank zuwenig Schaden macht (jedenfalls ein Auserwählter). 
Dann könnte man noch als Jünger (bzw Sigmarpriester) einspringen und zusätzlich zum eindreschen auf den DD, dem Heiler noch ein paar Hots geben. Dürfte aber dasselbe Problem wie beim Tank haben.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre Gleiches mit Gleichem zu vergelten, also den Hexenjäger mit der Hexenkriegerin zerreissen während der Heiler sich selbst und die Hexe heilt. Das scheint mir persönlich am Effektivsten, aber da ausser der Hexenkriegerin niemand darauf spezialisiert ist, gegnerische Heiler zu töten, frage ich mich ob das so gedacht ist.

Kann es sein, daß für die Aufgabe des Heilerschutzes andere Klassen als Tanks, Hybriden und DDs geeignet sind? Also beispielsweise Squiqtreiba, Magus, Schattenkrieger oder Mechaniker (oder wie diese lauten Kerle heissen).


Irgendwie habe ich das ungute Gefühl, daß die Tanks diese Aufgabe haben sollen. Aber ich kann euch sagen, daß das nur dazu führt dass vorne die Front einbricht und die DDs zerfetzt werden, während sich der Herr Hexenjäger einen Ast ablacht und den Heiler trotzdem in 10-20 Sekunden zum Volltoten befördert (danach kann er ja getrost sterben, seine Arbeit ist getan)


----------



## DeeeRoy (7. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ne um einen Monat spielen zu können musste ich 45 Euro bezahlen. Wo ist da der Monat gratis?



Das Spiel muß man, um zu spielen, kaufen. Das sind ca. 45 €! zusätzlich fallen im Monat, um es spielen zu können ein monatlicher Betrag von bla € an. Du hättest bis jetzt, wäre der Gratis Monat nicht da, die 45 € plus den 1. Monatlichen Betrag bezahlen müssen um zu spielen. Aber der ist ja Gratis.......      usw. usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (7. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Das Spiel muß man, um zu spielen, kaufen. Das sind ca. 45 &#8364;! zusätzlich fallen im Monat, um es spielen zu können ein monatlicher Betrag von bla &#8364; an. Du hättest bis jetzt, wäre der Gratis Monat nicht da, die 45 &#8364; plus den 1. Monatlichen Betrag bezahlen müssen um zu spielen. Aber der ist ja Gratis.......      usw. usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass dir doch nichts von DENEN erzählen ;-P. Ich rechne das mal vor:

1 Monat spielen insgesamt = 45 EUR
2 Monate Spielen insgesamt = 59 EUR
3 Monate spielen insgesamt = 73 EUR

Das ist wie in der Mathematik ;-).


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. Oktober 2008)

genau, das spiel ist so gut das jeder 45e im monat zahlt ö.Ö also echt das weiß doch jeder


----------



## Ichweissnichts (8. Oktober 2008)

Mußte mich gerade an dieses Thema erinnern, als ich im BG langsam neben einem Schami verreckt bin, während der fröhlich "Schaden" gemacht hat, statt mal zu heilen.
Auf solche "Heiler" wäre jedes Beschützen eine reine Verschwendung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

